# Hello there, I'm New!



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello everybody, my name is Lady Bella! To tell you a bit about myself, I'm a 22 year old FFA who lives in Manchester, UK. I'm shortish, brunette, and a very curvy and happy to be so size 18. I have all the curves in the right places (ie big hips, curvy bottom and 38FF chest!) I've learnt to love myself recently for who I am, and not what others want me to be. I'm also hopelessly unashamedly romantic...I want to find myself a cuddly prince who will take care of me.

I used to go on this board a few years ago, before I went to university, and I'm happy to say I'm back  I remember there were such wonderful supportive people who really helped me, and I'm sure it is still the case now.

Anyway, I'm a very friendly person who loves making friends and giving hugs. *Waves hello to all the nice people on the FFA/BHM board*


----------



## philosobear (Apr 23, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Lady Bella! To tell you a bit about myself, I'm a 22 year old FFA who lives in Manchester, UK. I'm shortish, brunette, and a very curvy and happy to be so size 18. I have all the curves in the right places (ie big hips, curvy bottom and 38FF chest!) I've learnt to love myself recently for who I am, and not what others want me to be. I'm also hopelessly unashamedly romantic...I want to find myself a cuddly prince who will take care of me.
> 
> I used to go on this board a few years ago, before I went to university, and I'm happy to say I'm back  I remember there were such wonderful supportive people who really helped me, and I'm sure it is still the case now.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a very friendly person who loves making friends and giving hugs. *Waves hello to all the nice people on the FFA/BHM board*



welcome back Bella, and let me be the first to say 'post pix plz!'


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 23, 2007)

*smiles and waves*
Hiii!


----------



## boundsie (Apr 23, 2007)

hey. im new too. and thanks for the comments on my new 300lbs pics! you dont sound to shabby yourself


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 23, 2007)

*smiling and waving madly at new uk chick  *


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Apr 24, 2007)

HEY! Great to see another FFA not a million miles away from me, I think you are about the closest I have seen 

Pleased to meet ya!

Rich


----------



## itsjustme (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the board! I too am new here and live in manchester so its super cool to find out theres someone like you so nearby! Think its about time i wrote my own introductory thread at some point within the next few days, as everyone here seems incredibly friendly and genuine.


----------



## popeyepa (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi, welcome back.


----------



## Bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*waves back*

I'm "new" here too. Used to read along in the past, and recently decided to stop lurking 

Curvy is great


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 24, 2007)

Thankyou to all of you who said hello to me, and making me feel welcome  I'll put up some pictures of me in time, I'm just a little shy at the moment :happy: I'm also glad to hear I live near some of you (itsjustme and CartmanUK26)- FFA/BHMism (is that even a word?) does exist in the North West, hurrah! And a big hello all of you who live over the pond  

Thanks again, I'm sure I'll be around to stay this time  

Bella xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 24, 2007)

Thankyou to you all for saying hello...I feel so welcome!  

Lots of big squishy cuddly hugs to you all


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

I'm also in Manchester so I'm waving at all you local people 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Lady and welcome back to Dimensions! Why not pop into chat some time, the BHMs are always complaining that they are more neglected than the rest of us! Also I find it so cute when FFAs flirt in the room with BHMs!


----------



## j4mie (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Lady Bella! I'm new to posting.. but I've been lurking around here for ages. Just had to post to say hi as I'm also 22 and went to uni in Manchester.. although I'm now back at home between Manc and Liverpool.

So.. hello.

Jamie


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, so many people from Manchester (or thereabouts) Thats 6 I've been introduced to so far! What a nice suprise


----------



## loaf (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know what the rules are on horses on the motorway.

I'm in scotland anyway so it might not be fair on the horse to carry a big guy all that way!


----------



## elwood_blues (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome back. What'd ya bring us all back from your vacation away? It'd better be something cooler than a postcard and a "I <3 Ankh-Morpork" tourist t-shirt.


----------



## berlin-girl (Apr 30, 2007)

hi there,
nice to meet you all!
me´s new too, & this my very first entry... still trying to figure everthing out...
luv, hugs & greeez * berlin-girl:blush:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 1, 2007)

elwood_blues said:


> Welcome back. What'd ya bring us all back from your vacation away? It'd better be something cooler than a postcard and a "I <3 Ankh-Morpork" tourist t-shirt.



*Looks in bag* I could offer you a "My girlfriend went to London and all she bought me was this lousy T-Shirt" T-shirt? Or maybe just a promise I will staying around a lot longer this time  *waves hello*


----------



## nico7_uk (May 9, 2007)

Hi Lady Bella - Im in Bristol, not too far away, nice to meet you!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 9, 2007)

Hiya! From the South East


----------



## Emma (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not a BHM but I'm from around 40 mins from manc


----------



## biggusmaximus (Nov 17, 2007)

hi lady bella, 

i'm also bout 40 mins away from manchester.

Hope to chat sometime.

Paul
x


----------

